
Software Can Duplicate Your Keys Using a Photo Taken From 200 Feet Away - josefresco
http://gizmodo.com/5071377/software-can-duplicate-your-keys-using-a-photo-taken-from-200-feet-away
======
collint
The "200 feet" metric is silly.

This is a question of resolution. Give me a good enough sensor, the right lens
and clear air and I could copy your keys from the moon.

